

Ask HN: How do I find out what people will pay for my product? - rnochumo

I have spent some time developing a feedback widget for startups to use on their own websites to entice their visitors to record their screens and submit their feedback. It is a free tool right now but that's largely because I have no idea what to charge for it.&#60;p&#62;I know user feedback is something people desire for their startups but finding an affordable solution can be a challenge. That's why I developed this screen recording widget.&#60;p&#62;You can see it here at http://betapunch.com. Any feedback you have for me in terms of pricing and if it's a worthwhile product is appreciated.&#60;p&#62;Thanks
======
livestyle
test it out and do some a/b split testing :)

A recurring model is optimal.

